# No one wants to be his friend



## Buddy-wiser (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi, I have just joined the site but I have gained so much knowledge from this site since I got Buddy in October. He is coming up to 6months now and while he meets dogs every day he is boisterous with them and he ends up scaring them off. He jumps with his paws and puts them on the dogs face. He doesn't get much opportunity to play with a dog off a lead as other dog owners tend to avoid him. Even when dogs have growled and snapped at him he isn't put off and still tries to jump on them. My question is, is this normal vizsla behaviour and if so, when does it stop or is there something I can do to try and get him to calm down. He isn't aggressive but just playful and lively. Thank you x


----------



## pixiexyz (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello 
Awwwwww... To make it clear - I am a proud...mum...of he most amazing and fabulous 20months old WIREHAIRED vizsla, called Brian. Dreaming about adopting vizsla number 2 so both of them can have endless play time .

Wirehaired vizslas are apparently a bit calmer than their gorgeous smooth haired cousins. This proves to be fact here (based on me watching videos of them or reading the posts here), however, even with my boy we experienced the following:

1. Because of the high energy, and a size - my Brian (big boy!) played best (at the young age - similar to your dog) with other puppies, because the older dogs either ignored him, or got irritated by his vigor.

2. Brian is VERY gentle...and yes - jumpy at the same time.

3. That will pass (the puppy friends only), and - although still full of energy - he plays lovely with all dogs now.

4. He is big so he intimidates - initially - smaller dogs (actually - more their owners).

And - yes - some owners 'just in case' protected their dogs from playing (but soon realized that there is no aggression what so ever, and were impressed by his delicate approach and playfulness).

5. Oh, and one VERY interesting as for me fact - dogs play nicely, and in more relaxed fashion, when they are OFF the lead. So many times I observed Brian being off the lead, trying to make friends with other dogs and play with them. However, them being on the lead - well - you could see that the owner's tension traveled along the lead, and their dogs were a bit tense too. As soon as the owners (some) let them run off the lead, the dogs played nicely


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, I totally agree, I have 2 wirehaired's my self, well, one full wire, one smooth/wire cross, (although looks and mannerisms have thrown her to wire), off lead they they interact far far better


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's normal vizsla play. Mine normally played with other like minded sporting dogs. 
It does get better with age, but they still like to play that way if they have a willing partner in crime.
Cash 7 years old, and past foster Hattie around a year old.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

Mine plays just like TexasRed's play, too. We had a puppy sleepover this week with our 1.5 yr old Vizsla and her best Vizsla friend, and they wrestle and jump on each other for hours. Luna got Mia's ear in her mouth and Mia had Luna's haunches in hers, and if you didn't know better it would look scary, like they're aggressive and biting, but they never even leave a mark and their tails are wagging the whole time. They just play like that. Then, when they're tired out, they go sleep together. Near the people, always, but together.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats because they are , well how do I put this. Dicks. Plain and simple. My twins have never played well with other dogs . I think they believe they are superior and they kinda show it .


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

I think the problem is due to being on the leash. We're lucky because we live in the country where the dogs can get together and play off leash. Our dog, Lincoln is nine months and the majority of his dog interactions are off leash and with larger dogs. He appears to play like any other dog except that he never wants to stop. He does requires time out to regain his composure because he gets frantic. We've just taken a long road trip and he plays the same with dogs he is unfamiliar with at the various dog parks we visited. When he is on leash it's another story. He too would but jumping up and lunging forward to get access to a dog. Maybe you can put a post up at the vets or on line to find other dog owners who want to get their dogs together. Good luck


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

I have found that my two when they are at dog parks seem to give a **** less weather other dogs are there or not. a couple of sniffs and that's it, they are off to doing Vizsla business.Thats hunting and thats what they do by choice, killing is in there nature. Other dogs try to follow but only get in the way when they circle back. These dogs are driven to hunt and since they don't hunt other dogs they seem to be a bit disinterested in them for the most part unless there is some humping to be done, but good gracious don't hump them, then it can get a little ugly. Now i cant say for sure but my boys are a tight pack since they were the only two in the litter I took the whole litter. Saying that they might act a little differently than other Vizsla's,also they have not been castrated. Maybe you should take the dog to a farm field or find a club with like minded dogs.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I would never let my dogs play on a lead. Dogs behave very differently on a lead as they have no space to move about normally. You might be making the problem worse as the two dogs can't interact normally. Nervous dogs will also become aggressive much more quickly because they are 'trapped'.

That said, you are behaving responsibly by not letting him lose on any unsuspecting dog, you just need to find the right dogs to play with. Other people have already suggested the types of breeds that tend to play well with Vizslas. Have you looked for any Vizsla groups in your area? They usually organise regular meet ups and would be a great opportunity to play.

They do settle down (a bit) as they get older (18 months to 2 years) but my two (4.5 and 3.5) still spend about 15% of a walk playing vigorously.


----------

